

The Book of Red Gate: how gold was born from mud - bensummers
http://blog.businessofsoftware.org/2010/04/the-book-of-red-gate-how-gold-was-born-from-mud-10geeksin5weeks.html

======
matrix
This article is completely content-free. The book is just a company
(culture|inside-joke|aren't-we-awesome) thingy. Which is nice for them.

My recommendation: your time is better spent elsewhere.

~~~
bensummers
Read the book. It's quite interesting to see how they're presenting themselves
to potential employees. Maybe some ideas for any startup who is recruiting?

------
apphacker
I get that he went from skeptical to impressed with the book, but he never
explained why. What's so impressive about this book? That example image did
not really make any sense to me. Given that I don't really understand why the
book is so great, I can't follow his premise to the conclusion. I don't doubt
there's something to being a goofy genius, but I don't think this was an
argument that made any sense to me. Maybe someone else can explain something I
missed. :/

~~~
bensummers
There's a link at the end to download it.

<http://www.red-gate.com/careers/book_of_red_gate.htm>

It's quite a good bit of propaganda for potential colleagues.

~~~
aarongough
I haven't read through the PDF though, however I did contact Neil to take him
up on his offer of a free copy. I'm always interested to see something that
clearly inspired him and the people he respects...

He wrote back promptly saying that a copy was on it's way. I'm looking forward
to reading through it!

